# Clipper HELP for Jackson!!



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm irritated... our groomer nicked Jackson again, on his front leg... fairly big little area he has been licking. I noticed him licking, and it seemed a bit irritated and then it turned into a big scab. She definitely got down to the skin. I have been putting coconut oil on it which seemed to help, and the first night I put a little dab of neosporin cream and watched him for a while so he didn't lick it. It is looking better.

But it sucks because the groomer is SO nice, and really seems to care a lot about what she does, and I love the way she styles his hair, she is the only one who seems to style it the way I like, for the most part and is also the best price (she's a mobile groomer, I won't take him to a place where I have to leave him), However this happened before with a fairly big nick on his skin folds by his back legs last year, and after I emailed her a pic, etc, she offered me a free groom and said she was sorry... but it's the fact that she is not telling me up front! I am SURE he let out a yelp (he's a drama queen anyways) so I am positive she knew what she did. Now that it's happened a second time and she hasn't told me....

ANYWAYS. I never thought I'd say it, but I feel like I want to just invest my money and time in learning to groom him myself. I think he would be better for me, and we could take our time if needed, and since he was just groomed professionally, I'll have a good start and place to follow.

I like his body very short, like this
















It can't be THAT hard right?!?

And I want his face to be more like this (not him, another yorkie):









Where do I begin?!


For Jackson, who does not have thick hair and is kept short year round, what clippers would you suggest for his body?
I was looking at these:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Andis-Com...per-With-Professional-Blade-Cats-Dogs/7966263
(Andis 7 piece pro pet clipper with professional blade) - $70
or
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Pro-...it-Corded-or-Cordless-Operation-Dogs/11035700
Wahl pro series complete pet clipper corded or cordless - $40

I'd prefer to spend less but if one is really better than the other, I'll go with pricier. But like I said, don't need anything super fancy, he's just kept shaved down short. Is there a particular blade # or comb that is used for this cut? (clueless here!!)

Would something like this be good for ears and such?
http://www.amazon.com/WAHL-9962-717-Compact-Travel-Trimmer/dp/B000FJ9M5K/?tag=vglnk-c518-20

As far as nail clipping, I'll leave the clipping to the vet. However I want to invest in a grinder of sorts. But Jax can be somewhat noise sensitive, so I need something quieter that gets the job done.

This:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oster-Animal-Care-Gentle-Paws-Premium-Nail-Trimmer-1pk-Dogs/14869820

or
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7300-P...UTF8&colid=1J0QPXHZ3DS2&coliid=I1SQ2FEEVHX6GW

this is what he looks like right now:









Any help would be great!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Not helping. But can I just say AGAIN that Jackson is the most gorgeous yorkie I've ever seen?! All the other ones sort of look the same to me.

From a nonprofessional point of view, the body looks like it would be easy. To me it seems to be a straightforward shave with the right blade. The face looks like a work of art, no idea how you would go about that (scissors? magic?) but good luck!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm on my phone. So don't want to type to much.are you sure his cuts were not there previously and the clipper just irratated them? I've had tons of dogs with scabs. Didn't know they were there and shaved or brushed them off. Seriously if you are not confident for nails. How will you shave sensitive areas such as groins, paw pads or ear tips? As for clippers. I would not recommend either. Cheap things break. I have owned those purple ones for home use. They didn't last to long about 6months and that was shaving maybe t dogs a month. My Landis I have now I do 100+ dogs a month and they are 3 years old. As for the trimmer. If jack is noise sensitive that thi.g will send him flying. It's loud and just a piece of junk. Walmart would not be the place to look at for grooming tools


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I groom my own dogs ... but I am not one to tell you the proper tools. Lol! I use a human Wahl with two different attachments. I also use thinning shears and regular shears (blunt points) The body should not be that difficult for you if you have any hidden grooming ability.  I always use both the shears to shape my dogs ears and faces. 

I groomed Eddee yesterday very similar to what you want done with only the above mentioned tools.  Only I like to leave a bit of a skirt on Edee's chest ... just to make him different from most of the rest. (and of course he is also a Schnauzer mix)

I would think that you would need a good clipper and some Shears to acquire that look .... but what do I know? I am a novice! Lol!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Tankstar said:


> I'm on my phone. So don't want to type to much.are you sure his cuts were not there previously and the clipper just irratated them? I've had tons of dogs with scabs. Didn't know they were there and shaved or brushed them off. Seriously if you are not confident for nails. How will you shave sensitive areas such as groins, paw pads or ear tips? As for clippers. I would not recommend either. Cheap things break. I have owned those purple ones for home use. They didn't last to long about 6months and that was shaving maybe t dogs a month. My Landis I have now I do 100+ dogs a month and they are 3 years old. As for the trimmer. If jack is noise sensitive that thi.g will send him flying. It's loud and just a piece of junk. Walmart would not be the place to look at for grooming tools


Positive... their both caused by clippers for sure. The first one there was two cuts on both flaps near his back legs. They looked like this (except worse... this was taken a week later, and it like this on both 'flaps' of his back legs). They were somewhat open wounds, and definitely irritated him, they were not there prior to coming back inside from the groom.










The current one it was definitely from clipper too, it's like really bad razor burn down to the skin, and it was more bald in that spot so she obviously went too far to the skin. It's not just a little scab either, it was really red and irritated, he was yelping when I barely touched his paw that night after he was groomed. It turned into a scab once I applied the neosporin and coconut oil. I can forgive a few nicks, it happens, but I'm irritated that doesn't TELL me. It would be nice if I got a "oh, he kind of yelped on his right leg or moved when I was cutting there" or something like that. And now that's happened TWICE within less than a year, I dunno, I guess I'm just a bit irritated.

The reason I'm considering doing it myself is because he's really tolerant of me doing anything to him, and I just know he'd be more comfortable (he doesn't like strangers touching him AT ALL). I've trimmed around his eyes, and private areas, and his ears before and he lets me willingly and easily. I just think it would be smart of me to learn... not to mention save a LOT of money. I am sure it will be a learning curve but I'm willing. As far as the nails, they just make me nervous! He's okay with me and the nail clippers, and I worked a while to dE-sensitive him to them, but then *I* get nervous at the last second, so he'll pull back (I know he's picking up on me being nervous). So, anyways, it's just something I need to work on, I'm always terrified to cut into the quick and lose his trust and have to re-start again (with his nails).

Which specific clippers do you use? I don't mind paying good money for a good pair.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Not helping. But can I just say AGAIN that Jackson is the most gorgeous yorkie I've ever seen?! All the other ones sort of look the same to me.
> 
> From a nonprofessional point of view, the body looks like it would be easy. To me it seems to be a straightforward shave with the right blade. The face looks like a work of art, no idea how you would go about that (scissors? magic?) but good luck!


Awww, thank you! Funny enough, I'm not AS worried about his face, I've trimmed it up before okay, but the body makes me nervous. I just have a feeling I'm going to make it look choppy and not as smooth, LOL.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> I groom my own dogs ... but I am not one to tell you the proper tools. Lol! I use a human Wahl with two different attachments. I also use thinning shears and regular shears (blunt points) The body should not be that difficult for you if you have any hidden grooming ability.  I always use both the shears to shape my dogs ears and faces.
> 
> I groomed Eddee yesterday very similar to what you want done with only the above mentioned tools.  Only I like to leave a bit of a skirt on Edee's chest ... just to make him different from most of the rest. (and of course he is also a Schnauzer mix)
> 
> I would think that you would need a good clipper and some Shears to acquire that look .... but what do I know? I am a novice! Lol!


Edee looks great! I was reading a Yorkie forum and most groom their own Yorkies, and most have either those Andi's clippers I posted or the Oster.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with Tankstar. Those clippers are junk. I would recommend Andis Super 2 speed clipper. About $130. They come with a ten blade ( sanitary areas, armpits, backs of the ear tips)? You will also need a 30 blade (foot pads, insides of ear tips, and for use under a snap on attachment to give you a start to the head) and a 7f blade for the body. You will need at least one pair of shears, a 7-8" straight. Make sure you get dog grooming shears. You will need those to scissor over the legs ( a clipper wont get the legs nice and clean, you HAVE to scissor over after clipping to clean em up) and for the tail and head. A pair of curved shears would be helpful too for the head. If you get snap on attachments for his head, get the Wahl stainless steel ones.You can probably just get one, get the lavender tabbed one. That length would be a good starting point for his head, ( run it forward from the occiput to the eyes, and down the cheeks, and forward under the chin) then scissor it up and tip the ears. 
To address the injury, dogs rarely make a peep. Accidents do happen and I agree, you should be told. There is a possibility she didnt know tho, and clipper irritation never shows up right away. Regardless, if you want to groom him, go for it. You will also need a slicker brush, a greyhound comb, hemostats to pluck ear hair, ear cleaner, and nail trimmers or dremel. 44tooth or more toothed thinning shears would definitly be a good i vestment also.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> I agree with Tankstar. Those clippers are junk. I would recommend Andis Super 2 speed clipper. About $130. They come with a ten blade ( sanitary areas, armpits, backs of the ear tips)? You will also need a 30 blade (foot pads, insides of ear tips, and for use under a snap on attachment to give you a start to the head) and a 7f blade for the body. You will need at least one pair of shears, a 7-8" straight. Make sure you get dog grooming shears. You will need those to scissor over the legs ( a clipper wont get the legs nice and clean, you HAVE to scissor over after clipping to clean em up) and for the tail and head. A pair of curved shears would be helpful too for the head. If you get snap on attachments for his head, get the Wahl stainless steel ones.You can probably just get one, get the lavender tabbed one. That length would be a good starting point for his head, ( run it forward from the occiput to the eyes, and down the cheeks, and forward under the chin) then scissor it up and tip the ears.
> To address the injury, dogs rarely make a peep. Accidents do happen and I agree, you should be told. There is a possibility she didnt know tho, and clipper irritation never shows up right away. Regardless, if you want to groom him, go for it. You will also need a slicker brush, a greyhound comb, hemostats to pluck ear hair, ear cleaner, and nail trimmers or dremel. 44tooth or more toothed thinning shears would definitly be a good i vestment also.


Thank you SO much. I am going to start a list on amazon with all of the things that I need. I think if I do go for it, it will pay for itself in the end. I'm paying $65 every 8 - 10 weeks as it is.

Definitely could be that she just didn't know. Jackson is extremely dramatic though -- I just kind of doubt he wouldn't have made a peep, but maybe I'm totally wrong. lol.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> I would recommend Andis Super 2 speed clipper. About $130.


I 2nd that. Those are what I used on my horse, and on my aunts dogs. I love it!


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I have the andis 2 speed from petedge. 5 years old, run good as new. I've had 2 sets from walmart. While they were andis,they were trash and they both broke super quick.

All three of mine scream bloody murder if nicked. Most minor nick on Arson's ear last week when he squirmed caused enough drama you'd have thought I had seriously hurt him. It's rare they get nicked.. but he's still not used to grooming being from a byb who didn't care.


----------

